# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Dita e Flamurit, 28 Nëntori, nuk do të jetë më festë zyrtare në Kosovë

## Davius

Projektligji për Festat Zyrtare në Republikën e Kosovës nuk e përfshin ditën e shpalljes së pavarësisë në mesin e 12 festave zyrtare që do t'i ketë Republika e Kosovës nëse ky dokument miratohet në Kuvendin e Kosovës.

Projektligji është miratuar të hënën në Qeverinë e Kosovës dhe pritet të procedohet në parlament, kurse kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi thotë se Kosovës i duhen festat e veta shtetërore.

"Kosova është shtet i pavarur, sovran, demokratik dhe multietnik me territor të garantuar. Kosova është shtet, i ka festat shtetërore, por natyrisht se respektohen edhe festat kombëtare, ka Festën e Republikës, ditën e shpalljes së pavarësisë dhe festat tjera. Ky është vetëm fillimi", tha kryeministri i Kosovës Hashim Thaçi.

I pyetur nëse personalisht do të jetë në punë apo do të pushojë më 28 nëntor, kryeministri Thaçi thotë se do të veprojë në harmoni me obligimet kushtetuese të Kosovës.

"Unë personalisht do t'i kryej obligimet e mia kushtetuese si gjithë bartësit tjerë të institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës", u shpreh kryeministri i Kosovës.

Në kalendarin festiv të Republikës së Kosovës janë përfshirë Viti i Ri, Dita e Republikës së Kosovës (17 Shkurti), Dita e Kushtetutës së Kosovës (9 Prilli), Dita e Punëtorëve (1 Maji), Dita e Evropës (9 Maji) dhe festat fetare të muslimanëve, krishterëve dhe ortodoksëve të Kosovës.
*
Përparim Isufi, ALSAT-M*

----------


## Veton Shkupi

kjo eshte budallakia me e madhe qe mund te ndodhe! shqiparet jane te perfaqesuar 95% ne Kosove, me automatizem kjo feste duhet te miratohet!

----------


## Edvin83

Nuk do te habitem nese kjo qeveri do te dale pas nje muaji me deklaraten per shpalljen e kombi kosovar dhe gjuhes kosovare.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Edhe une si Veton Shkupi mendoj se kjo eshte *budallakia* me e madhe  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Bac u kry

----------


## derjansi

hajde na rrofte kombi kosovar.


turp turp turp turp

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Dita e Punëtorëve (1 Maji), Dita e Evropës (9 Maji)*

Ca jane keto k..lliqe si festa. Po pse duhet ti shesim by-then europes per te jetuar ?

----------


## fisniku-student

E po kjo bie ndesh me vetë Statusin e shtetit te Kosoves sepse Kosova nuk eshte shtet i nje kombi ,por i shumë kombujve (edhe pse keta shum kombujsh jan 5%)...

Qka po me bezdis me se shumti ne jeten praktike eshte fakti se tash neper Dasma po perdoret Flamuri Boshnjak e jo Flamuri Kombetare Kuq e Zi...sa qe kur po e shof ndonje kolonë Krushqish me makina me kete flamur ,po krijoj pershtypjen se eshte dasem Goranesh apo Boshnjakesh..

----------


## strange

Unë do thosha diçka, Shqiptaret e Humben Kosovën, tash çfarë të ju ndodh duhet te pajtohen me të, se Sali Berisha e Fatos Nano kane luajt si Maca me Miun ne '97 kane bërë luftua mes veti, e na nuk mundeshim Shkiet mi ndal, e tani kur u bërë me '99 lufta, këto dy partitë hala su pajtuan mes veti e jo te na ndihmojshin neve ne luftë, kështu qe e humbëm, e pra kjo feste spo i takon këti shteti, shtetit të Kosovës, se nuk është festë e Kosovës, e kështu qe duhet te festojmë festat e këti shteti te ri.

por një gjë dihet Shqiptarët do të jenë të lidhur mes veti, dhe s do ta lejojmë që të na ndërrojnë kulturën gjuhën, apo diçka tjetër.
*Festa 28 Nëntorit do mbetet festë e gjithë shqiptarëve deri në Shqiptarin e fundit.*

më erdhi keq që ishte hekë 5 marsi  :i ngrysur:  dita e dëshmorëve dhe po ashtu e Adem Jasharit.  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## derjansi

> Unë do thosha diçka, Shqiptaret e Humben Kosovën, tash çfarë të ju ndodh duhet te pajtohen me të, se Sali Berisha e Fatos Nano kane luajt si Maca me Miun ne '97 kane bërë luftua mes veti, e na nuk mundeshim Shkiet mi ndal, e tani kur u bërë me '99 lufta, këto dy partitë hala su pajtuan mes veti e jo te na ndihmojshin neve ne luftë, kështu qe e humbëm, e pra kjo feste spo i takon këti shteti, shtetit të Kosovës, se nuk është festë e Kosovës, e kështu qe duhet te festojmë festat e këti shteti te ri.
> 
> por një gjë dihet Shqiptarët do të jenë të lidhur mes veti, dhe s do ta lejojmë që të na ndërrojnë kulturën gjuhën, apo diçka tjetër.
> *Festa 28 Nëntorit do mbetet festë e gjithë shqiptarëve deri në Shqiptarin e fundit.*
> 
> *më erdhi keq që ishte hekë 5 marsi  dita e dëshmorëve dhe po ashtu e Adem Jasharit.*


ku ku per ne

se paskna pas vu re ket 

kjo quhet tradhti kombtare pik

----------


## Arbeni.sk

*tradhtia Ka Ndodh Motiiii*

Ky është Vazhdim I Tradhëtisë... Ky është Vazhdim I Projektit Për Kthimin E Kosovës Prap Në Serbi (ose Shndërrimin E Saj Në Palestinë Apo Bosne)... 

Ky është Projekt Për Shkombëtarizimin E Shqiptarëve Në Kosovë...

Duhet Të Ngritemi Kundër Këtyre Tmerreve.

----------


## Edvin83

Kjo eshte tradheti burra e gra te trojeve shqiptare! Duhet te dalim ne protesta dhe deri edhe te shkojme ne rrezimin e kesaj qeverie kuislinge! Tradhetia u pa qe ne zgjedhjen e flamurit. Ah shqiptare shqiptare ku jeni katandise per nje karrike, shisni edhe ****** per ate karrike....
Une jam shtetas shqiptar por me prejardhje nga Kosova; ca duhet ta quaj veten me vone? Mos duhet te bej nje zgjedhje te jem komb kosovar a shqiptar???
Turp e marre per Zotin!
28 nentori ishte pavaresia e te gjithe shqiptareve nga Turqia, kjo Shqiperi qe eshte sot u shpall ne 1913 nga KOnforenca e Londres.
Ca ***** do me bo me kete Thaci??? O gjarper satan qe po na fut helm mes nesh!

----------


## Arbeni.sk

28 nëntori ndër të tjera, simbolizon rezistencën e SKËNDERBEUT.... së shpejti Qeveria e Kosovës siç po shihet do ta kthejë statujën e skëndërbeut në Shqipëri... TURP TURP TURP.

----------


## Kreksi

Sa te mjer qe jemi, kete nuke e kisha besuar qe z. Jakup Krasniçi do e lejonte nje gje te tille...

Ata burra te dheut kane patur mundesi qe te shpallet 28 Nentori dite e Flamurit, se paku e jo ta eliminojne kete fest ore...

Mirepo ende nuke po e besoj, te gjithe ata trima qe i ka populli yn se besoj se do rrien duar kryq....

Zoti e shpetofte popullin shqiptar prej te kqijave.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Dale bre trima, merreni pak shtruar muhabetin  :buzeqeshje: . Kosova pranoi te fitonte pavaresine me kushte. Pra nje nga kushtet ishte qe kosovaret te pranonin qe ishin nje shoqeri multietnike (gje qe s'eshte). Princip baze ky i planit te Ahtikaarit ( te me falin lexuesit por kam pak probleme shqiptimi  :buzeqeshje:  ). Ja qe plani i ketij mikut e paska pasur bishtin nga prapa si puna e dardhes. 
Prandaj gjeja me e mire ne keto momente, per mendimin tim, eshte te mblidhen sa me shpejt akademiket e dyja aneve te kufirit qe te njesojne gjuhen e shkruar dhe ate te folur. Te njesojne te githa programet mesimore per brezat e ardhshem ne menyre qe neser pasneser te mos krijohen dy kombe shqiptare, por te kete nje te vetem, me te njejten gjuhe, kulture, histori dhe botekuptim shoqeror.

----------


## Edvin83

Gjaku i deshmoreve dhe idealet e tyre po shkelen me kembe! Turp! PErse luftuan ata??
Ate qe serbi nuk arriti ta bente nga 1913-1999, Thaci po e ben per 1 muaj. Sa shume donte serbi ta krijonte nje komb kosovar por nuk arriti...E tani na del Thaci qe ende pa u nda mire nga serbi do te na krijoje nje komb kosovar! DHe ne kete komb kosovar ky do te na sundoje e ta beje nje shtet Thacian! Kete nuk do te lejojme, KURRE! Luftuam me serbin por nuk e kemi zor te luftojme me tradhetaret per kombin e atdheun.

----------


## Edvin83

Kafshate qe s'kaperdihet or vlla, ashte tradhetia!

----------


## KILI MERTURI

TMERRRRR!

Po më duket se po dalin të vërteta fjalët e ishkomunistëve që përhapnin pandërpre për thaqine kliken e tij .Thoshin e cfarë nuk thoshine e nuk u besoja e bile edhe jam hy në dialogje të zjarrta kundër atyre thashethëmave .

Ky qenka ai cfarë na kan thën o njerër ."thaqi = rrugaqi", "edhe ky për karik po lufton si gjith të tjerët" etj etj.

Kur ky rrugaq del e e mbron iden e mosfestimit të fetës gjithshqiptare . Ku e ka vendin ky , vetëm në vargun e antikombëtarëve , po më pytet mua!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

QËKUR MBAJ MEND E KAM FESTUAR DITEN E 28 NËNTORIT , NËN RREGJIMIN SLLAVO-KOMUNIST , E EDHE DERI ME SOT , DHE NUK KA KUSH QË MUND TË MË NDALË QË TË FESTOJ KET FEST . TANI DO TË JEM EDHE MË I ZËSHËM !

----------


## celyy

> TMERRRRR!
> 
> Po më duket se po dalin të vërteta fjalët e ishkomunistëve që përhapnin pandërpre për thaqine kliken e tij .Thoshin e cfarë nuk thoshine e nuk u besoja e bile edhe jam hy në dialogje të zjarrta kundër atyre thashethëmave .
> 
> Ky qenka ai cfarë na kan thën o njerër ."thaqi = rrugaqi", "edhe ky për karik po lufton si gjith të tjerët" etj etj.
> 
> Kur ky rrugaq del e e mbron iden e mosfestimit të fetës gjithshqiptare . Ku e ka vendin ky , vetëm në vargun e antikombëtarëve , po më pytet mua!
> 
> Kili
> ...


Leht e keni ju te flisni me tastier ketu, po te ishit ju ne vend te thaqit do e kuptoni se si qendron puna me te vertet.
Tani ne u liruam nga Serbia, por kur do te lirohemi nga nderkombtaret se ? Uroj qe te mos zgjas nje shekull i tërë.

----------


## tullumi

> Nuk do te habitem nese kjo qeveri do te dale pas nje muaji me deklaraten per shpalljen e kombi kosovar dhe gjuhes kosovare.


Me shpalljen e Kosoves Shtet "sovran" e jo Bashkim me shqiperine ,ne kemi pranuar nje identitet te ri i cili quhet Kosovar, Kjo ka qen e ditur qe kur kemi kerkuar pavaresi.Cila do qeveri qe do te ishte ne pushtet ,patjeter qe do ti pranonte kushtet e shtetit te ri te dizajnuar nga plani Ahtisar.politikane tan e pranojne me ua fut kujin vet e kur ju hyn avvv spo muj e baj ,e baje bac se vet e ke fut!! Qeveria qeku Ldk_aak e nenshkruan nje marveshje per ndertimin e vendbanimit serb afer prishtines me investime te Serbis ,ndersa tash e kan kuptuar se qellimi i keti investimi eshte rikonolizimi dhe lidhja me enklava tjera serbe .....

----------


## Qerim

Me duket prap dora e Turqise ne kete akt.

Edhe ne te Shqiperise duhet te pergjigjemi ne te njejten menyre duke mos festuar datat festive kosovare.

----------

